# Best bodyfat percentage for facial aesthetics?



## Idontknowlol (Apr 16, 2019)

What do you think is the optimal bodyfat percentage a man should have to achieve the possible best facial aesthetics?


----------



## Madness (Apr 16, 2019)

As low as you can healthy. 8-10 for most people


----------



## Zeus (Apr 16, 2019)

9.247831356% Bodyfat. 
That is perfection, you might not like it but that is what peak looks like.


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Apr 16, 2019)

12-16%


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> 12-16%


Gigacope 

Sub-12% or death


----------



## honeypot (Apr 16, 2019)

Just build your personality bro


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Apr 16, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Gigacope
> 
> Sub-12% or death


Are we talking aesthetics or attractiveness?


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Are we talking aesthetics or attractiveness?


Both


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Apr 16, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Both


4-14%


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 16, 2019)

Around 8%, typically sub12. It depends on individuals.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> 4-14%


4 doesn’t exist man that’s too low 

The lowest is 6% to servive 

8-12% is ideal to get into relationships everything more you would be invisible to primes


----------



## left2die (Apr 16, 2019)

Idontknowlol said:


> What do you think is the optimal bodyfat percentage a man should have to achieve the possible best facial aesthetics?


10-12
Cope if youre a manlet because its not gonna change shit


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Apr 16, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> 4 doesn’t exist man that’s too low
> 
> The lowest is 6% to servive
> 
> 8-12% is ideal to get into relationships everything more you would be invisible to primes


Im not too knowledgable I'd agree about attractiveness, girls prefer lean to buff.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 16, 2019)

Yet to see a man above 6.5 PSL whilst not lean. It's all about reaching a lean face without becoming so lean you look small or gaunt.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Im not too knowledgable I'd agree about attractiveness, girls prefer lean to buff.


Lean>skinny athletic>buff


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 16, 2019)

9%.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 16, 2019)

2% or death tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Apr 16, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> 2% or death tbh


just auschwitz maxx theory





they all have visible cheekbones even from a far distance


----------



## Idontknowlol (Apr 16, 2019)

Speaking of bodyfat, I think this guy had the lowest bf% ever recorded, his organs literally stopped working, and had tennis ball tumors in his liver


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 16, 2019)

30% bloatmaxxed mogs all


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Apr 16, 2019)

100 percent


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 16, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> 100 percent







Mogs me to oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 16, 2019)

Lot of people saying 8-10 but it really varies from person to person. A concrete answer would be to experiment in a range somewhere around 8-14% bodyfat. Going too low will be hard and maybe unrealistic to maintain and in a lot of causes just makes people look gaunt. I think 10-12% is best because its a lot easier to maintain and most men look at healthy at that bf %.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 16, 2019)

12 percent is enough, if you don't look good at 12%, you're not gonna look much better at 8%


----------



## shimada (Apr 16, 2019)

12 % at 160lbs or 8% at 200+


----------



## Nibba (Apr 16, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Gigacope
> 
> Sub-12% or death


----------



## Xenian (Apr 16, 2019)

9.86960440109% bodyfat is the pinnacle of human perfection.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 16, 2019)

1


----------



## NormieKilla (Apr 16, 2019)

8-12 %


----------



## demetrius (Apr 16, 2019)

Why's 8-12% the magic number?


----------



## androidcel (Apr 17, 2019)

If your bones dont show at 15% dont expect to look good at 8-12%


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 17, 2019)

androidcel said:


> If your bones dont show at 15% dont expect to look good at 8-12%


Giga cope


----------



## xom (Apr 17, 2019)

i am living proof that too low of a bf is bad


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 17, 2019)

As low as you can, certainly 12% or less


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 17, 2019)

10% probably


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 17, 2019)

around 10%


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 17, 2019)

12%


----------



## janez (Apr 17, 2019)

low bodyfat is cope. bloat or death


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 17, 2019)

Idontknowlol said:


> Speaking of bodyfat, I think this guy had the lowest bf% ever recorded, his organs literally stopped working, and had tennis ball tumors in his liver


cuts me


----------



## Cold Fat (Apr 18, 2019)

Idontknowlol said:


> Speaking of bodyfat, I think this guy had the lowest bf% ever recorded, his organs literally stopped working, and had tennis ball tumors in his liver


Who is that guy and what did he do to himself?


----------



## Idontknowlol (Apr 18, 2019)

Cold Fat said:


> Who is that guy and what did he do to himself?



His name was Andreas Munzer, he fucked himself up with taking a SHITLOAD of different drugs to achieve this freakish, lean and dry physique until he died


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 18, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> 100 percent


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 19, 2019)

If they look like shit at 12% they are gonna look like shit at 8%


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 19, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> 4-14%


4% is almost death, that's auschitz tier


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 19, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> If they look like shit at 12% they are gonna look like shit at 8%


In all seriousness, this. If you dont have good facial bones at 12 you wont have them at sub 10. Belly fat will be the last to go in men so getting deeper cut abs is the only reason to go that low.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 19, 2019)

chesscel said:


> just auschwitz maxx theory
> View attachment 41749
> 
> they all have visible cheekbones even from a far distance


They all are norwooding hard,Hitler was right in exterminating these subhumans.


----------



## Absi (Apr 19, 2019)

honeypot said:


> Just build your personality bro


Don't forget cold showers and haircut


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> They all are norwooding hard,Hitler was right in exterminating these subhumans.


Remidner norwooding is a thing that exists primarily in nordics/muh master race, Also of course you would probably bald faster if you haven't eaten.


----------



## x30001 (Apr 19, 2019)

Absi said:


> Don't forget cold showers and haircut


Just shower and have a haircut bro.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 20, 2019)

janez said:


> low bodyfat is cope. bloat or death




Cope.


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 20, 2019)

chesscel said:


> just auschwitz maxx theory
> View attachment 41749
> 
> they all have visible cheekbones even from a far distance


FUUUUUUUUUCK LIFEFUEL srs


----------

